# Lures and Jigs for bass?



## twins8275 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey im new to the website and im needing some help on what lures and jigs are best to catch largemouth bass on. Any info would help a bunch! 

Thanks!


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

The best set up would be casting and football jigs 3/8ths ounce and 1/4 ounce jigs brown black green. spinnerbaits white, chaurtruse, black. Cranks baits norman fatboys, norman deep divers, wiggle warts, topwaters rebel poppers, black buzz baits. stuff like that more people should comment with more imput too! hope some of this helped


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't do much fishing for largemouth but smallmouth love stickworms on jigs. Yamamotos work best but others are good to! Berkly powerbait red shads are awesome to!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

twins8275 said:


> Hey im new to the website and im needing some help on what lures and jigs are best to catch largemouth bass on. Any info would help a bunch!
> 
> Thanks!


This all depends on what types of water you are looking to fish. Shallow vs. deep, flats vs. weeds, sand vs. muck vs. gravel vs. rock, current vs. slack, etc. etc.


----------



## twins8275 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am going to be fishing at Indian Lake in Lakeview, Ohio. im not sure what the water is like in that lake but i do know that i will be at that lake.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Soon? Like winter or just in general that's the lake you fish mostly? If your fishing winter try hair jigs rabbit hair works best black, or dark green.... Can tip them with pork and leave them on bottom..., fish extremely slow moving it maybe 6inches to a foot every minute.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

There are tons of variables involved, even knowing the lake you'll be fishing. 

Try to have tackle to cover different parts of the water column: poppers and frogs for on top; spinnerbaits, swim jigs, soft jerkbaits and swimbaits in the middle water column; jigs, crankbaits, soft-plastic creature baits and worms on bottom.

Jigs are great because you can fish them anywhere in the water column at any speed and can imitate crayfish, bluegills, shad and just about all other forage. Same goes for some soft plastics. You can almost always get bit with a finesse worm on a shaky head or light Texas rig.

Make sure to have slow-moving stuff and fast-moving stuff. My theory is fish fast and cover water, eventually you'll find a fish that wants to feed. But if you can't get bit moving fast, slow down with something else. 

Go to the nearest tackle shop to the lake and ask there. Someone should be able to help you narrow it down. 

Asking what tackle to use for bass is like asking what kind of food is good to eat. Everyone's answer is different on any given day, and every answer could be right and wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## twins8275 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys this has helped a lot! Even though i didnt have a good description of my location, the info still helped a lot! Thanks everyone!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

1)Crankbaits: You want them ideally to bounce off of something ( log,rock,tree branch,etc,etc). However with that said you can still pick up some LM just by cranking them in open water. My best luck color wise has been with something in a shad or bluegill pattern. Remember to also try to use different retrieves until the bass tell you how they want it. Fast, slow, start n stop, slow and steady, fast n steady,etc,etc,etc.
2) Hard Jerkbaits: My best experience with them has been with one in either a chrome n black or a shad color pattern. You want to use a twitch, twitch, pause retrieve. Vary the time it's paused til they let you know how they want it. You can also impart hard twitches or soft twitches as well. 
3) Rattletraps: Chrome n black has been my go to color choice. You can burn 'em, slow roll 'em, yo-yo 'em,etc,etc,etc. If around any type of grass then try to retrieve it so it touches the top of the grass and when you hit the grass, rip it out and they'll slam it usually.
4) Wacky rigged senko type of worm: Green Pumpkin, white, silver, black seem to be good starting colors. Hook it in the middle of the worm and cast it out. Can fish them at any depth and fish them like a jerkbait, twitch, twitch, pause.
5) Jig n Pigs: Football jigs are best when used on rocky type of bottoms IMO but can be fished on any type of bottom if you choose to do so. I love the Booyah Baby Boo jigs( they're a regular type of jig). As far as trailers the possibilities are endless. As far as retrieve styles go they're endless as well.
6) Top Waters: There's Pop-Rs, buzzbaits, frogs (traditional and the soft plastic buzzbait kind), Zara spooks (walk the dog types), wakebaits. Just remember to wait til you feel 'em before setting the hook or you'll miss more than you land.
There's more lure types out there but hopefully what I've posted will help you out a little bit. Good luck and catch some big uns.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

go to wally world and pick up a few cotton cordell bait bonanza rattle traps 1.97 get at least 2 maybe 3 colors in each 1/4 and 1/2 oz ive caught many a bass on them in a variety of water temps and different places


----------



## schmicter (Feb 3, 2012)

My vote for most versatile would be a senko or yumdinger soft plastic hooked weedless and weightless with wide gap offset hook. you can throw them anywhere, no snags, let them sink, dead stick them, work very slow, or jerkor twitch them at any depth, They do get bit.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive caught bass on jigs and spinnerbaits , even crankbaits , they all have their place and certain times of the year they "seem" to prefer one over the other. In cold water they seem to go for the big flashy stuff better , but really warm water they seem to like darker colors and a slower presentation....thats not a rule though , its just what Ive noticed. I prefer to use soft plastics any time of year. My favorites are a culprit worm or yum crawdad rigged carolina style with a glass rattle inside. Usually in dark water I do best with dark colors and in clear water I do best with lighter colors. Red shad , tequilla sunrise , and black shad for dark water or night fishing are the colors Ive had the best luck with , and for the crawdads the best color is the one that matches the natural ones they feed on. But fishing with these , unless you are sight fishing , is not usually "run and gun" like using the spinnerbaits and crankbaits , its usually more of a slow , take your time type of fishing.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd have to disagree with yonder a little. Typically in the late spring summer and early fall the smallies want big and flashy. Allot of times the want it moving! I like spinners on "cool" summer days... Seems like when the waters cooler in the summer they want to chase bait but when the water is cold like winter time cold. You'll be hard pressed to get a smallie to chase down an actual live minnow let alone a big flashy spinner or crankbait not saying it won't happen time to time but not as likely. If your going to even attempt to fish smallie in the winter fish extremely slow on bottom moving your bait 1-2 ft a min..... Something I was always told for cold weather bass and it always has seemed accurate is "If you think your fishing to slow, try fishing slower"..... Key to that is picking baits that the flow of the water enhances their neutral action...... experiment with different baits get a small bowl of water and sit them in the bottom stir up the bottom a little bit and see how they react. Rabbit hair jigs are great because they sort of pulsate with the current while laying on the bottom. 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

It's hard to beat a tube jig most of the time. You can use it with a jig, Texas Rig, just free fall it weightless, many variations. Your question is quite wide open to various types of scenarios. My experience with Indian Lake when it comes to largemouth fishing is to use jig/minnow combinations aound dream bridge, and catch Saugeye.  I never had a lot of luck Bassin' there.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> I'd have to disagree with yonder a little. Typically in the late spring summer and early fall the smallies want big and flashy. Allot of times the want it moving! I like spinners on "cool" summer days... Seems like when the waters cooler in the summer they want to chase bait but when the water is cold like winter time cold. You'll be hard pressed to get a smallie to chase down an actual live minnow let alone a big flashy spinner or crankbait not saying it won't happen time to time but not as likely. If your going to even attempt to fish smallie in the winter fish extremely slow on bottom moving your bait 1-2 ft a min..... Something I was always told for cold weather bass and it always has seemed accurate is "If you think your fishing to slow, try fishing slower"..... Key to that is picking baits that the flow of the water enhances their neutral action...... experiment with different baits get a small bowl of water and sit them in the bottom stir up the bottom a little bit and see how they react. Rabbit hair jigs are great because they sort of pulsate with the current while laying on the bottom.
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer



I was just saying what I have experienced , its by no means the rule. In really cold water bass can be sluggish , sometimes passing up all but the fastest moving flashy stuff and you may have to trigger an instinctual response rather than their need to eat. While in really warm water , they dont always want to give chase to anything , and dragging something slowly across the bottom might work better. And my experience is with spotted and largemouth. But you have some good information there.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I wasn't trying to insult you or anything yonder and yeah I agree in extreme heat the bass seem to respond to slow moving bait also


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> I wasn't trying to insult you or anything yonder and yeah I agree in extreme heat the bass seem to respond to slow moving bait also
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer



No problem Ryan , I just wanted to try and explain it a little better. Its all good.


----------



## Leebramlette (Aug 20, 2021)

adam_smith_nap said:


> The best set up would be casting and football jigs 3/8ths ounce and 1/4 ounce jigs brown black green. spinnerbaits white, chaurtruse, black. Cranks baits norman fatboys, norman deep divers, wiggle warts, topwaters rebel poppers, black buzz baits. stuff like that more people should comment with more imput too! hope some of this helped


It helped me thank you


----------

